
Ask HN: What AIM alternative do you/will you use? - imsofuture
What do you currently use or plan to use instead of AIM?
======
equalunique
For now, Matrix[0] with the Riot IM app[1]. Also the Wire app[2] for people
who wish to use something simpler. I also want to explore Tox[3] sometime
soon. All of these support encrypted communication.

Running your own Matrix server isn't so hard. Federated identities allow you
to message other users across other Matrix servers. Riot IM is probably the
most widespread GUI for Matrix. Works well on both my Android and from Google
Chrome. Encrypted voice calls included. Bridges exist to connect it to
external services, like IRC. Purism also is working on using Matrix as the
basis for secure communication in their upcoming Librem 5 phone.

Wire has no bridges and is more self-contained. It works primarily as a mobile
app & has the ability to use your phone's contacts to discover other people
who have also set it up. Like Matrix, encrypted voice calls are a feature.
Wire is currently centralized, but decentralization is on their road map. The
software is noteworthy because it is written in both Rust and Haskell.

Tox I just discovered today - it is used by at least one developer of
MenuetOS. It's a P2P chat app that affords privacy, confidentiality, and
anonymity.

Cool thread. I hope some interesting answers come up here.

[0] [https://matrix.org/](https://matrix.org/) [1]
[https://riot.im/](https://riot.im/) [2]
[https://wire.com/en/](https://wire.com/en/) [3]
[https://tox.chat/](https://tox.chat/)

------
skinnymuch
How many people still use AIM even semi regularly? I know there was the
article on oil people or something using it. I know a few internet marketers
still use it, but they all also have Skype or telegram so it won't change
anything.

I don't think anything will really change much with AIM going away.

------
jasonkester
Email. Same as always.

Messages don't need to be "instant", except in the most extreme case. I'm not
going to install software on my computer that allows anybody in the world to
interrupt me any time they feel like it. Why would you do that to yourself?

It's the same reason I have notifications turned off completely on my phone.
If you send me a message, I'll read it on my time and get back to you when
it's convenient.

The only exceptions are house-on-fire, kids-in-the-hospital emergencies, for
which the people who would need to get ahold of me know how to do so. And
Drinkin' Nights where it's handy to be able to arrange meeting points via
text. That's the short span when you'll find SMS notifications on on my phone.
But if you text me at that time for anything else, you'll get a response the
next day.

------
Rjevski
Slack, iMessage, texts or email. Never actually used AIM.

------
probinso
Jabber

